# Passenger photos



## AmyLee (Dec 12, 2017)

I just started driving the beginning of this month, and so far, out of 50 rides, lyft and uber, only 1 passenger photo has populated in the app. Is this normal?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AmyLee said:


> I just started driving the beginning of this month, and so far, out of 50 rides, lyft and uber, only 1 passenger photo has populated in the app. Is this normal?


Passengers have photos ?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Passengers have photos ?


Yup. I only pick up the pretty ones.

(Lyft has photos, not uber)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Yup. I only pick up the pretty ones.
> 
> (Lyft has photos, not uber)


I dont even look at ratings or names most of the time.
Hit that ping button like Im on a game show.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Yup. I only pick up the pretty ones.
> 
> (Lyft has photos, not uber)


When I worked late night, I used to decline all dude requests even with surge.., sorry boys, only females after midnight, and NO, never flirted or hooked up with them. They are much easier to deal with at those odd hours of the night unless...


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> When I worked late night, I used to decline all dude requests even with surge.., sorry boys, only females after midnight, and NO, never flirted or hooked up with them. They are much easier to deal with at those odd hours of the night unless...


That's sexist and very malephobic!

Figured I would throw that out there...thought it would have this magical power to make me feel like I was "helping" solve the world injustices because it seems a lot of people throw out the -ist and -phobe terms so much....but I feel no different really... Carry on...


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Yup. I only pick up the pretty ones.
> 
> (Lyft has photos, not uber)


And they rarely look anything like the PAX.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

URMomsBox said:


> That's sexist and very malephobic!
> 
> Figured I would throw that out there...thought it would have this magical power to make me feel like I was "helping" solve the world injustices because it seems a lot of people throw out the -ist and -phobe terms so much....but I feel no different really... Carry on...


Well he's providing balance to the lady riders that keep cancelling till they get a lady driver.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> When I worked late night, I used to decline all dude requests even with surge.., sorry boys, only females after midnight, and NO, never flirted or hooked up with them. They are much easier to deal with at those odd hours of the night unless...


I wouldn't say this out loud, even in the US I'm pretty sure this counts as discrimination on protected grounds, which is illegal and carries very heavy penalties.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Kyanar said:


> I wouldn't say this out loud, even in the US I'm pretty sure this counts as discrimination on protected grounds, which is illegal and carries very heavy penalties.


Actually no.

Right to refuse service. For now anyway.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Friday night, bar closing, and I'm looking for a black cat curled up next to a German shepherd wearing an ugly red sweater. Is the dog's name Amanda, or is it the cat? Not sure.


----------

